# Talk About Bird "Droppings" .. This One Was For Real!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

No .. I'm not talking about poop this time around .. a great disappointment to all the poopologists here on P-T I'm sure  

I just got a call from the emergency vet clinic in Mission Viejo .. they were calling about a baby bird that literally dropped from the ceiling of a Home Depot onto a young couple. Said couple were quite surprised to say the least and rushed to the nearby clinic with the little one.

The baby just arrived here and is a fledgling House Finch .. just about fully feathered but still has a few "fluffies/fuzzies" on the head. Obviously not a strong flyer yet or it wouldn't be dropping in uninvited on people  Little one has been fed and will be transferred to the local songbird rehabber tomorrow or the next day.

Quite a little cutie.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is one is funny. Glad it dropped on the right people at least.
Sweet birdie is in the right hands for help now.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Well, that's one for the books. What a lucky bird! A fledgling House Finch - that must be tiny compared to the pigeon babies you see so often.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

How remarkable this little one just "dropped in" on the right persons.  Glad he is fine!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh, Terry, you tricked me  ,,,,but glad to hear that the couple made sure that the baby got to the right place!

fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

And there was I hoping for a photo of a massive poop for my album!


----------

